# CAT NICKNAMES?



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

Don't know if this question has ever been posted before, but do your cats have nicknames? Gracies is "The Girl" because for some reason Mom can never remember her name, and Casey;s is "Not You" because he not only comes when he called, but when he comes when we call anyone's name!


----------



## bltsob (Feb 2, 2004)

My cats name is Ish, he sometimes comes when hes called, but the 2 nickames i use to call him, "Kee Kee" or "Kitty Kitty", and he comes running, i mostly call him Kitty Kitty when i get ready to feed him..


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

I call them to where I am with "Here kitty kitty" and they both come running. They do look at me when I say their names. I sometimes call Stix bunny boy, stinky pants, or monkey. We call Kota pee-monster. You can guess why.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

I call Punky a bunch of names: Padunk, P, El Punko, Monkey, The Poopsmith (that one because she spends so much time in the litterbox. :lol: )

I call Elly: Elsinore, Meatball, Ham (or sometimes Hammer)


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

i call mine purr-bucket, kitty-pie, and baby crier cause they cry so much and are little babies.


----------



## MrPurryMotors (Nov 17, 2003)

Oh, all sorts of nicknames.

Drizzle has...
Drizz, Mr. Man, Baby Guy, Sweetie, Honey, Little Man, handsome man, sir.

Boo has...
Boo Kitty, Boo-nana (like Banana lol) Boo-zilla, boo sweety, boo honey, boo baby, boo girl, little girl, pretty girl.


----------



## Jenn (Feb 16, 2004)

I call all my girls, "Baby Girl". The male is sometimes called, "Mr. Wonderful". LoL


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Sabby is his nickname. His full name is Sabastion Figaro. He mostly gets called Sabby or Sabbycat. He also gets called Babycat, Booboo kitty, Ittybittybabykitty, or Little Mr. Proper Paws.


----------



## Rayona (Jul 24, 2003)

Lucky gets called Lucky-duck, Muck-a-luck and Noodle ('cause she's skinny and wiggly).

Keira is most often called Keir-kins, Keir-keir, Chub-chub or "The fatses one" (by my boyfriend).


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

Tierney has a bunch, Punkers, little boy, fat cat, buddy, pal, Little Lord, cat, kitty and so many others, some not able to be printed.. :wink:


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

Tierney has a bunch, Punkers, little boy, fat cat, buddy, pal, Little Lord, cat, kitty and so many others, some not able to be printed.. :wink:


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Butch is "Mr tail" because he has the hugest bushyest tail i have ever seen. His tail will go up and reach his head! i dont know about other peoples cats but none of my others can do that.

Pebbles is grumps because thats what she is.

Vienna i call "pea brain" dont ask my why i call her that, or where i got it from because i really dont know lol

Smeagle is "stinky smeag" or just "stinky" because she is a gas bag!

screech doesnt really have a nick name as such, we call her screecher and screechy poohs sometimes lol but thats when shes being very vocal, when she meows is isnt just meow, but a huge loud meeeeeeeeeeeoooooooooooooooooooooooow lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2004)

Sheba is called Sheba-beba or baby girl.

Snickers is called Snickerdoodle.

Bear is called Sugarbear.

My husband thinks I'm crazy cause when I call them by their nicknames I do it in that silly baby talk...


----------



## teffito (Mar 2, 2004)

Hey,

my cats' nicknames are not so easy to translate, but I will try. 

Luna's nicknames are:
Luna-baby and Mrs. Schulz

Tinka's nickname:
Tinkaschatzimausbabybaerchen
(Tinkasweetiemousebabybaer)


----------



## nof (Feb 23, 2004)

We call Esta momma cat, or momma kitty. 

Aleric - King of the Goths we call "Al". I like the nickname.


----------



## CatLover (Jan 24, 2004)

Penny is "Baby, Penny-Cat," & "Kitty-Cat" Sammie is "Bear, Sam-Sam, Samantha," & "Sam".


----------



## pazavatkay (Feb 17, 2004)

This is kind of funny and we call her spook, spooky pookey(this is said slow), :lol: , pookey and fur ball.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I love this thread, what a bunch of cute nicknames!  
Velvet has so many little nicknames it is a wonder she has any idea what her name actually is. :roll: 
Some of the more frequently used ones:
-furball
-squeaky bat (this one started when she was a kitten, she had a squeaky meow and looked like a bat, with her little black face and big ears)
-squirrel
-Precious
-baby panther
These plus many, many more! :mrgreen:


----------



## Jenn (Feb 16, 2004)

Oh, I also call a couple of my girls, 'baby bunkin'.


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

Gracie and Casey have just gotten two new nicknames. Gracie is "The Princess" and Casey is "Mr.Personality." Self-explainatory, I think?


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Yoda is sometimes called "baby", "squirrel", "panthera", "puma", "little bug", "kitty"

Dunga's nicknames are "baby", "tiger", "little bug", "kitty"

And they both come when they are called "cici" (pronounced chichi in english) - that's how we call cats in Czech language. I call them like that when I feed them - that's why they always come! They think they will get food!!!


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Mines are mummies babies, baby girl/boy mummies little precious


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

Hi Cattybird,
Last week I was thinking about posting this as a topic too, but I kept having computer problems!

Let's see:

Chucky: is itself a nickname his orignal name is Charlie but he is never called that.

Micky is also never called Micky, we only call her Roo because that is what her meow sounds like! :lol: 

Spyder: Spydieboy

Milo: I call him Brat because he's alway harrassing the girls.

Winnie: WinnWinn, or Pooh, because when she was a kitten she had a round belly like Winnie The Pooh.

Stormy: I usually just call her Storm. We used to call her Stormin' Norman back with the Desert Storm war.

Crystal Belle: Usually just call her Crystal, sometimes Crystal Smell...because sometimes she gets her doody stuck on her fur (she's a persian)

And our newest cat's name is Babe Um's, that was her orginal name when we got her so I usually call her Baby Girl, also when we first got her she would hiss and smack at the other cats so we call her Francine sometimes (that's the name of a character on the Simpsons that was a girl bully!!) :lol: BTW, she gets along fine with the other cats now!!

I think that's it...I hope!! :lol:


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

Maleke only gets called by his name when he is bad....otherwise we call him Monkey or Monks or Monkers. Magic is also only called Magic when he's bad, otherwise he is Majies, Magic Magician or Majeeky Tiki. When I yell "Boys" they both come running. They are so cute!


----------



## WillDoDa (Feb 26, 2004)

Nicknames abound in my house.
Harley- Budda Butt, Butt Head, Haris, Baby boy. He answers to all of these!
Ginger- Gee Ger, Baby girl
Daphne- Dapha Rooster, Da Pa Knee
Max- Moose Goose
Shiloh- Shy Shy, Shiwoh CLAWS
Tommy- Baby
Teresa- T-bird T-birdy bird
Cougar- Cougis Bedougis, crazy little ear sucker
Akiro- Aky, Ak Ak, Akster Bedaxster
Bastet- Bassy Baby, Bassinettie Betty Basser Boo
Senator- Seni, Sen Sen
Roxette- Roxy
All of them answer to Kitty Kitty of course. And Aki Comes running when I holler T-Bird! They also like it when I say Who's my little "girl/boy" Or Who's my little baby.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Mozart - Big Boy, Sir Sheds-A-Lot, Bubba, Butterball.

Ginza - Mr. Scary-Smarty-Pants, Sir Jumps-A-Lot, Little Giant.

Kayla - Princess, Cutie, Cutie Patootie.

Pixie - Squeaky, Pixerella, Pixels.

They're all "Sweetie", "Sweetie-pie".


----------



## 2kids3cats4me (Jan 6, 2004)

My nickname for George is "Pookie." I don't know how I came up with it; I just thought of it one day and it sounded cute so it stuck. My husband calls him "G" sometimes. We both sometimes say "GW." (Explanation to follow). I also call him "Georgio" now and then.

Herbie has a few nicknames: "Herbinator," "Herbert," "the feline garbage disposal" and "Herbert Walker." 

We got the cats months after George Bush Jr. took office. We ended up naming the cats George and Herbie (after Curious George & Herbie The Love Bug). Then it dawned on us one day that George Bush Sr's full name is George Herbert Walker Bush, thus the nicknames "GW" and "Herbert Walker." I know, it's stupid but we think it sounds dorky enough to kind of be cute! :lol: :wink:


----------



## 2kids3cats4me (Jan 6, 2004)

Both of my parents have said on separate occasions that they should have been named "Riley 1" and "Riley 2" because they have "the life of Riley." :lol:


----------

